# partial stretch



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a friend with an 811 and when they watch ESPN the craw is off the screen at the bottom. The info at the top of the page says partial stretch. How can they change this so that the whole picture is viewed? I have looked and the 811 is set to 16 x 9 720p. Sorry do not know dish boxes that well.

TIA

Steve


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Press the "Pg Up" button until the Partial Zoom says Normal.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Press the "Pg Up" button until the Partial Zoom says Normal.


Thank You!!!!!!!!!


----------

